
Show HN: Zerve: a tool to create a single file Python app serving files via http - mapio
https://github.com/mapio/zerve
======
PolBaladas
Nice! is this HTTPServer a standard, included python module? Does the
“costumer you send the preview to” have to run ./zerve or the generated python
script? Thanks!

~~~
mapio
Yes… all you need to run it is a plain vanilla Python 2.7 installation.
HTTPServer is part of the standard library. The customer will need just the
zerve file and will be able to run it (with Unix like OSs for sure, I've yet
to test if double-click-ing on it in Windows will be enough).

